# Leaving your pet off for a few days



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

so now, I've never left my pet for a period of more than a day but now work is calling elsewhere and i'll have to be gone for at least a week and a few days. I am still trying to figure out who will take care of my pet for this days as i cannot travel with him. Any advice?:frown2: This is going to be hard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Annabellam said:


> so now, I've never left my pet for a period of more than a day but now work is calling elsewhere and i'll have to be gone for at least a week and a few days. I am still trying to figure out who will take care of my pet for this days as i cannot travel with him. Any advice?:frown2: This is going to be hard.


Most of the time, I use a pet sitter who is well known to me, and my dogs stay in her home. The dogs love her, and she loves them.

This last time, when I needed to be away for 3 weeks, she was not available (she was traveling too) So I had someone come in in the middle of the day to play with them and groom them and potty them. My husband was home, so he was able to take care of them AM and PM. If this weren't possible, I'd have someone live in. Since they are both in full coat, and I was concerned with the person being able to keep up with their coats, I also made two grooming appointments for them, just so I knew their coats would stay in good shape.

I would NOT put my dogs in a kennel situation.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout was one year old we had to go to a wedding in Utah. I considered not going because I didn't want to leave him. I found a great pet sitter. She stayed in our house from 5PM to 9AM. Scout was walked in the morning and evening. I had a friend stop by to check on him during the day. She enjoyed having him around so much that she kept him with her during the day. I don't think he even missed us.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Where are you located? Sometimes there are HF members who would be willing to take in a Havanese for a period of time. You should interview that person in their home to see if you are comfortable with the situation. Do not be afraid to walk away if you don't feel comfortable.

Another option is to leave the dog with its breeder. Often times they will take them in for a week or two just to get reacquainted. We have a Havanese breeder in our area (not Ricky's breeder) who will take a Havanese in for a week or two if they are neutered or spayed.

We are fortunate that we have two daughters with their own dogs (not Havanese) who are always begging to let Ricky stay with them for a week or two. Ricky L-O-V-E-S his aunties and his cousin dogs, so Ricky is always wanting us to go on vacation for a while so he can hang out with his bestest friends at their house (so many new and interesting smells). We will be out of the country during the first week in December and Ricky will be staying with his tias (aunties).

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We had to be interviewed by the pet sitter to see if we were a match. Also it is important the the pet sitter is insured if they are staying in your house.


----------

